# Who loves Nightcap?



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Who here loves Dunhill's Nightcap? I for one do.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Never tried it. Dunhills "My Mixture 965" was the first tobacco with Latakia that I tried. Wasn't tasty enough for me, though. After trying Penzance, I felt no need to look elsewhere. However, now I'd like to see what other English blends have to offer.

Perhaps I'll have to try some Nightcap.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Definitely one of my favorites so far. If I can only have one bowl at night the name definitely fits because this is the one I go for.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I've heard it's got a high vitamin N content...is this true? I don't particularly like a lot of nicotine.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Higher than other englishes maybe but not like a kick your ass head spinning kinda thing. Nothing real like out there or anything, I just feel like eating a little something after I smoke it.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I need to get around to trying this...


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Good stuff. Me like.


----------



## Wiz4rd (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey dublin, great work on the youtube vids, really enjoy your relaxed layed back approach. Very informative, keep it up!


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I bought some in a bulk bag. It seemed like it was all over the place. I am going to let it age for about 6 months and try again.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Have not had some in awhile, but do really enjoy smoking it


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I always thought the the Dunhill english's lacked depth in the flavor area. Not a big fan.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a tin and it seems a little light in the flavor area to me.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

It's the official smoke of the Roastmaster General at Unclebeanz. p


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I used to like it, but for some reason I can not get into English blends anymore. Im sure its just a phase.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I got some Nightcap with my order from 4noggins (Also ordered 5bros. Squad leader and Black XX and will probably review them all. Great website by the way. I most definitely recommend a order. )

I actually prefer the small amount of Nightcap I sampled the other day over 965. Its really good. This is only the second type, I think, maybe third type of tobacco I tried with Prieque(sp?) and actually like this one. I still am unsure about Peterson's Irish oak though. At times, it kinda taste like used gym socks. blah!

But I wouldn't say I* love* Nightcap. I will definitely keep some around as long as I can, but not enough to want to have obscene amounts before the stock is finally depleted and you can no longer get it. (If its true that they are going to stop producing this stuff, I cant see why they would though)

Other than that, its great to add into your rotation.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I tried 965, NC and EMP - I really expected big dramatic differences between these.... maybe the old ones were, these were just slight variations on a similair theme.

I like nightcap, I don't love it.


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

One more I have on the list to try, Maybe with my next order


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

At first I didn't care much for Nightcap. After reading this thread last week, I tryed it again and man what was I thinking ? This stuff is very tasty. Went out to the local B&M today for cigars with with the crew and had to pickup another tin. Great smoke.. 


Brian...p


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have yet to try this blend, but have a couple of tins. My GF believes Dunhill will cease to exist, in the U.S., sooner than later and picks up various Dunhills when she comes across them.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

aliefj96 said:


> I have yet to try this blend, but have a couple of tins. My GF believes Dunhill will cease to exist, in the U.S., sooner than later and picks up various Dunhills when she comes across them.


While not true, I would continue to encourage this line of thinking in her mind.... "Gee hon, I think I heard they are going to quit importing Guiness and McCallan's - better keep an eye out and stock up..."


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I smoked some the other night...

I love a good nightcap.... 80's 90's and today!


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I told her it was just a rumor/myth, but she stands by the pages of links she's found on google regarding the matter. I'm cool with it since she "suggested" a while back I "consider" an acquisition freeze for a few months.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

It was the first tin of tobacco I bought when trying a pipe over a decade ago. I liked it well enough, but had such issues not ever having smoked a pipe before, I didn't get what I probably should have out of it, and haven't thought about it since, really. A revisit may be in order.

I need to revisit a lot of things lately. Am I waffling in my psuedo-old-age?


----------



## Ricmcam (Feb 14, 2006)

Just received a couple tins of this today and had my first bowl, I like it a lot! I have feeling this is really going to grow on me!


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Ricmcam said:


> Just received a couple tins of this today and had my first bowl, I like it a lot! I have feeling this is really going to grow on me!


I'm sure it will. I liked it a lot the first time I tried it, and it has definitely grown on me since then.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have ended my love affair with all things Dunhill. If they have managed to put themselves in a position where they are no longer able to be competitive or remain solvent, then so be it. I was once a huge Dunhill fan (matter of fact I just bought 4 oz of Elizabethan bulk friday night) but have found blends from other makers that I like just as well if not better. 

Nightcap? Overrated. I actually prefer Night Cap over Nightcap! And I don't much care for aromatics........


----------



## Danielson (Aug 30, 2008)

picked up 2 tins at the b&m today, opened one and stuck the other one away for some time. only have had one bowk but so far I like it. kinda smells like a campfire to me. :tu


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

After weeks of months of putting it off I finally bought some more mason jars which meant I could open some more tins. I popped open the Nightcap I bought back in May.

WOW!

The full flavors and depth. I enjoyed every last puff out of a GBD pipe I had purchased around the same time. I had yet to smoke that pipe as well. Great smoker. I think those two are mated for life now.

I feel like I had been smoking the equivalent of Zima or Bartles & James this whole time.


----------



## 413X (Jul 13, 2008)

Kind of a thread jack here...I went to my B&M and I bought the last tin of Nightcap, the lady behind the counter told me of the Dunhill distribution problem and I searched online to get some more.

That being said I went back last Sunday and the same lady asked if I had tried the Dunhill 965, I had not. So I bought a bit of that and she realized in the back they had an aged tin of Nightcap which she sold to me for 5 bucks:tu I have no idea how old it is, but the tin is different from the current style and it tasted AMAZING!p

The left is the old tin, and the right is the new one.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I much prefer 965 but Nightcap is an ok smoke. Then again, I don't care for the GL Pease blends everyone raves about. 965 and Rattrays Red Rapparee are the two English blends I most favor. Chemical balance and preferences being what they are, take this with however many grains of salt you wish.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

I do p


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought this in bulk awhile back - seems kinda back and forth for me. Some nights it's great, others I'm not impressed. Gonna pick up some tins to see if there is a differant (there shouldn't be). Meanwhile gonna let this rest a bit and see what happens to it down the road.

I'm leaning more towards other English blends right now though.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

I picked up a tin back around August and am letting it rest until mid-December. It seems like a Christmassy blend to me.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

hi all im a big nightcap fan a small shop here in upstate ny was folding and i picked up most of the dunhill stock they had. imo its rather strong which i like the first time i smoked it the n factor got me but i just learned to slow down. not much around i have seen some on ebay but the price was to high for me. im also a big fan of royal yacht *good smoking* to all


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Senator said:


> I've heard it's got a high vitamin N content...is this true? I don't particularly like a lot of nicotine.


I for one didn't pick up on the high nicotine that everyone describes  Maybe i'm tolerant of it because it doesn't seem like any blend has really "kicked" me like everyone says a high nicotine baccy should, unless of course I inhale which i can then quickly distinguish which blends have high nic. Anyone else w/ me on this one?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

dillonmcmurphy said:


> Who here loves Dunhill's Nightcap? I for one do.


"No thanks, I don't wear one."


----------



## hagen (Jun 10, 2007)

Vrbas said:


> I for one didn't pick up on the high nicotine that everyone describes  Maybe i'm tolerant of it because it doesn't seem like any blend has really "kicked" me like everyone says a high nicotine baccy should, unless of course I inhale which i can then quickly distinguish which blends have high nic. Anyone else w/ me on this one?


sure. _nightcap_ is not in any way as strong as ropes or other kentucky/burley blends like gawith's _1792_. it is, on the other hand, quite powerfull when compared to other blends with predominantly oriental leaves. must be the added perique.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Vrbas said:


> I for one didn't pick up on the high nicotine that everyone describes  Maybe i'm tolerant of it because it doesn't seem like any blend has really "kicked" me like everyone says a high nicotine baccy should, unless of course I inhale which i can then quickly distinguish which blends have high nic. Anyone else w/ me on this one?


If you smoke cigarettes or use smokeless tobacco it can raise your tolerance level. To answer your question I rarely get a solid hit like people talk about and on the rare occasion that I do I can smoke on through it after I swallow the lump in my throat. I've never gotten sick from pipe tobacco but then again I still haven't completely kicked the cigarettes this year (yes its an annual thing).


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Can't say it's the cigarettes (i don't smoke), but perhaps it was the giant meal prior to that held my stomach


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> I for one didn't pick up on the high nicotine that everyone describes  Maybe i'm tolerant of it because it doesn't seem like any blend has really "kicked" me like everyone says a high nicotine baccy should, unless of course I inhale which i can then quickly distinguish which blends have high nic. Anyone else w/ me on this one?


Like strong latakias, but havent treid NC, i never got any sensation of nicotine from them. Only think that nocked my socks off was davidhoff´s English mixture, I think its got a fair dose of burley in it, but im unsure!?


----------



## FalconUruguay (Nov 18, 2008)

I Love Nightcap...Haven't Had Any In A While, But A Very Good Smoke Late In The Evening, With A Dram Of My Favorite Whisky.


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

This was the first tobacco purchase I had. 3oz free with the purchase of my $180 pipe purchase. First, why did i spend $180? I dunno, but she sure looked purty. As for the tobacco, it didnt really do anything for me. But my understanding is that aromatics may not be best for noobs. We expect so much flavor and yet our pallets are not developed well enough. I still have 2 or so ounces of it sitting from 4 months ago. I will pick it up again but for now, if I get the time to pipe it up, I am going with a recent pickup of "Vintage Virginia" from John Dengler's in St. Charles, MO.

I am mid 20's and barely get 48 hours at home a week (Often just Sat and Sunday). Need sleep, desire to see people, and stuff around the house leave little pipe time. Also, it is snowy and icy in my neck of the woods right now. It has been a while since I last smoked a pipe. But I have purchased 3 pipes since I last smoked. Odd right?!?! Didnt think so.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

im a fan of nightcap and other dunhills if people are picking it up on line can you let me know where there is no distributor for the usa and some are not made any more. if you picked it up at a b&m i sure would like the name or location so i can give them a call let me say thanks inadvance and *happy smoking*


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

I got a tin of it from the 70s and a tin of it from 2008. I love the smell of it. It's probably my second favorite English blend.


----------



## Gig (Sep 6, 2008)

I really enjoyed this blend when I was given a sample to try. Unfortunately when I went to buy a tin it was all sold out, thats life. As for strength, i got no nic hit from it as others do:chk


----------

